# Set top box code required



## J B Green (Feb 5, 2007)

Can somebody help me to find the code to us on my TiVo for my Tevion set top box?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Is that a cable tv or DTT box?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Is that a cable tv or DTT box?


A Freeview box I believe.

See www.radioandtelly.co.uk/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1167428264


----------



## Barnara Forecast (Feb 9, 2008)

J B Green said:


> Can somebody help me to find the code to us on my TiVo for my Tevion set top box?


2freeview2
20063 slow
code works ok for 2007 year box but not latter model 2008


----------



## Fishy (Jul 24, 2002)

I've just been trying to setup a new tevion freeview box without any luck, does anyone know if any of the other manufacturers codes will work with this one?

The only clue I have is that it shares some of the codes with the tivo itsself, so I thought I had the correct one, but it was actually the page up on the tivo sending channel up directly to the set top box.

EDIT: On second thoughts even if I get it working sharing the same signal as the tivo will be a nightmare, I took it back and grabbed the wharfdale from argos, that one works great.


----------



## kezzy (Nov 13, 2009)

If same as mine, purchased 12 nov 09, it is tevion model 40417. The one with a usb port on the front from aldi. I am after the code as wqell. Have been through all codes for freeview 1, 2, 3. 

codde 20063 slow did not work for me.


----------

